# Informations-Sicherheits-Politik (Frage)



## osion (16. Okt 2022)

Hallo

Ich weis nicht was ich hier falsch ausgefüllt habe.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## osion (16. Okt 2022)

Habe es jetzt erahnt.
Das unterste ist falsch. Ich finde ja, dass es auf der Grafik unklar ist.


----------

